# Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

*Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*

I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.

""

*Criteria*
1.There's been a lot of puffy looking padded linings shown in various magazines and websites. I personally don't like the puffy stuff so my method here is for a flat lining.

2. The lining should probably be easily removable for two reasons. One: eventual renewal, and two: If something goes wrong during installation it is easy to take out and re-size or fix.

3. The choice of color has to look good with gold and silver and also be harmonious with the wood in your box. There are lots of good color choices here according to yours or the recipient's taste. I picked green probably because I have been looking at it all my life and it just seems right to me.

*Method*
Let's assume here that the method includes both the materials used and the way it's done. I found my materials to be perfect for the job and as I progressed I improved on the work process a lot.

*Materials*
1. Thin hard plastic pliable baking sheets to be wrapped in felt. (the plastic sheet is used to roll out dough for
baking)
2. Felt (quite a bit surprisingly)
3. Double-sided carpet tape. Get the smooth one, not the one reinforced with some kind of fiber (those are 
terrible)

*Tools*
1. An Exacto knife is good.
2. Ruler. I used a steel one to measure with and guide cuts to cut up the plastic bits.
3. A cutting board. I used part of the baking sheet, but a better idea would be a proper cutting board so you don't
cut onto your $5,000 dining table. No, I didn't do this and I don't have a $5000 dining table.
4. Scissors to cut the plastic with ( I think it's easier and more accurate than using a knife.)
5. Ballpoint pen to mark the plastic with.

*What are we going to do?*
You start by measuring the lengths and widths of the receptacles you will be felting and mark and cut the 5 pieces you will need for each receptacle, ie; the bottom and 4 sides. I measured and cut for each separate receptacle being pessimistic about how consistent my sizes were. I cut the plastic to fit as I progressed so I wouldn't get all the pieces mixed in case they were slightly different sizes (don't obsess on the size thing!).

I found it easiest (finally) to put the plastic cut-outs onto the tape as shown below and then trace around them with the knife, then repeating for the other side. You can usually put all the Parts for one receptacle at a time.

""

2. The plastic bits are completely covered with the double sided tape on both sides.

""

3. I took the paper off the tape on one side and pressed it onto the felt and then cut around it with the Exacto knife
leaving a border of a little more than 1/8" or say 4mm.

""

4. The felt is trimmed at the corners so a sort of miter will be formed when the felt is folded over onto the tape 
after removing the paper from the other side of the tape.*Be sure to leave a tiny edge at the corners so the
plastic will be covered there too.* Now you have a plastic bit covered in felt with a sticky
back which can be simply pressed to whatever surface on your receptacle it was made for.

""

5. Ready for installation.

""

Getting close to the finish line for the tray. Here I am measuring to make sure the side length is right. I made small adjustments by clipping with a scissors as I went.

""

In the last picture I'm using my steel ruler to press down around the edges as I go.

""

*Don't forget to allow for the the thickness of the felt when sizing your plastic fillers and foam if you use that.*

That's it and I hope you will find it helpful. If you have better ways to do this please help out with any improvements or different ways to do this. Thanks for looking in.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Tremendous Mike… just when I was about to line a jewellry box the hard way with glue…


----------



## Raspar (Oct 12, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tutorial, I have always bought the peel and stick. I like your idea better.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Excellent step-by-step write-up!

It's always nice to have pictures that go along with the directions, at least for me, as I'm a very visual person.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Fantastic job Mike, I never though of covering small pieces and putting them in individually. I have always done it hte hard way, the little bit I have done:-((

One thing I do for sure is to be very careful around our $500 dining room table ;-))


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


good writeup - thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Nice job Mike. I've been a little reluctant to try lining my boxes but I might give it a try you have provided a great pictorial.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Excellent as usual when it comes from you Mike
thank´s for sharing it with us

Dennis


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


very very good job, looks cleanly instaled.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I did a little editing shortly after I posted it and corrected some wrong photos, etc.

*Larry* Glad you will find this of some use mate. I also considered gluing the felt in, but I know myself pretty well and decided I needed a more flexible way so I could correct all my mistakes. In fact though it all went very smoothly once I got a wastebasket and cleaned up the cuttings as I went and got the idea to apply the plastic bits to the tape instead of the other way around.

*Mario* I am flabbergasted to hear that I did it like the pros because I honestly haven't done any research on this before starting. I did see an article in FWW mag a few years ago, but I didn't like what they did or how they did it. That's where my dislike of the puffy stuff started.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Stefang what will you do if it has been one of those drawers in a toolbox were there is this french…... (can´t remember the name) holes that excacly fid your tools and by one look you can see if any of them is mising
they have such an od shape but still looks great when they have felt

Dennis


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Very good post…..........Thanks for sharing it with us.

AKA…............Woodchic


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Sorry Dennis, what you are talking about is quite different because I think they use one piece for what you are describing. It seems to me that they would have to remove some "V" shape pieces to make it fit, much like what you see when the round earth is shown "unraveled" on a flat surface. If you cut that map out and put on a round object it all fit nicely together, but there would be some seams. However, it might not be too difficult for skilled people to hide those seams when working with felt because it does have a surface that fits very well together. Maybe there's something on the net. You could try googling it. Otherwise it could just be sprayed on with an aerosol can. I haven't seen any in Norway, but I remember my brother spraying the dashboard of his car back in 1951 with a felt spray can.
It actually looked like velvet.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Everything is clear except plastic baking sheets. I've never heard of these.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thanks mike another great blog


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the demo Mike, great tutorial as usual. One of these days I am going to dabble in stuff like that, since, as you probably gathered, I like to make small items that require precision. Then I'll be back looking at your tutorials again….....


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


You sir deserve a cookie!

This is great, one of the big items on my to do list is a jewelry armoire for my mom, I didn'thave the slightest clue how I was gonna do the lining, thanx!


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


It appears the plastic has to be 'dished' to stick (because of the thickness of the felt around the edges of the back), that didn't cause any problems with installation?

Also, a self healing cutting mat (available at hobby and craft stores) is very friendly to the [relatively] delicate edges of your Xacto knife.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the positive remarks. This project came out a lot better than most of my woodworking projects so I am a little proud of the result, especially when I thought it would be a disaster!

*JJohnston* It's a thin hard plastic used to roll out dough on. I'm sure you have it there or something like it. Any hard thin plastic will work, thin is good because it looks better.

*Derek* I didn't experience any dishing problems, but I'm sure it dishes a little, but not enough to be visible to the human eye. I did try to find a cutting board like you described, but so far, no luck.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mike for posting this. Very informative and educational.


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I've been wanting to do this to a few boxes but had no idea on how to start. the idea of spraying an adhesive and sticking the felt in place was as far as it went. i wasn't doing that, they would be feltless boxes before i tryed that. thank you for a better way.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Mike,
I am about to line a carving knife set box for a retirement gift. Your tutorial is great. I have the self adhesive felt and am considering bypassing the plastic. I do however like the "beefy" look with the plastic on the back, now I'm torn on what to do.. thanks alot!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Hi Hawkdriver. Plastic is a little hard to work with. I used cereal box cardboard for my last box. It was easy to cut and worked just fine. Good luck.


----------



## JR_Dog (Jan 18, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to detail this. I'm working on my first jewelry box as we speak and this will come in very handy and make it look that much better. I can only assume that the glue would otherwise soak through the felt and make ugly hard strips that are visible from the top.

This is great!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Hi JR, I've done one more box like this, but I ran out of plastic so I used paperboard (corn flakes box). I think it worked even better than the plastic, and a lot easier to cut too. Good luck with your project!


----------



## Maltamary (Dec 23, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Dear Stefang, 
Thank you for your tutorial on lining a jewelry box. I have a wooden flatware box & a round cheese box I am thinking of lining. You listed "Thin hard plastic pliable baking sheets to be wrapped in felt. (the plastic sheet is used to roll out dough for baking)" 
I am confused by the "THIN HARD PLASTIC PLIABLE". If it is hard how is it pliable? Also do you have a brand name for this product? I may be able to find an equivalent product here in USA. Thank you & Happy Holidays 
Mary


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Mary,
My wife had one that had liquid and dry measurments printe on it and, circles for gauging how big to roll out dough for different things like pies….I guess. Anyway, she says she got it at WalMart several years ago.
It's sorta translucent milky white with red and blue lines and lettering. 
It's limber enough to roll up for storage but tough enough to use as a cutting surface.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Hi Mary and Gene. You can just use stiff cardboard the same as you find on the back of a writing tablet. I have found that it works just a well and it's a lot easier to cut. I hope I'm not late answering you, but I've been in the shop making Christmas gifts up to the last minute.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Mike this is a great tutorial
I missed it 1st time round
jamie


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Glad you like it Jamie. It was kind of fun to do.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your tutorial. Just discovered it, but it couldn't be more timely for me. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thank for this post Mike

Another alliterative to the plastic and the two sided tape are cereal box cardboard to the plastic and DAP strong stick instant grab adhesive to the double sided tape.

I've also weathered through the glue and flocking method as well, one is less time consuming but messy the other time consuming but no mess, though flocking is permanent.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Good point about the cardboard Randy. I used that on my second line box and it was a lot easier to cut and worked just as well.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


In my line of box making it would depend on the box whether I use flock or felt method as some of not most of my boxes consist of rounded edge drawer and tray corners.


----------



## ElWood78750 (Aug 13, 2013)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


This was very useful - I'm following your instructions to a tee! Thanks


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


I hope you saw in the comments above that I am now using cardboard instead of plastic. Cereal box cardboard works well. I'm glad that you are finding this useful.


----------



## Roughedges (Dec 10, 2013)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


I really like your process and writeup! I've been using the sticky-back felt - and it's a real pain-in-the-behind. Gonna have to try your method. Cool post. Thanks


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it Victor.


----------



## j1212t (Dec 7, 2013)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for that Stefang, I used your technique when lining the chess board drawers for my father. It made a world of difference in terms of the end product. It was very easy to follow and easy to execute, gave the finished product atleast +10 in design.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Very happy you found it useful Jake.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Mike. I like the way you think and this process you have developed. I may have to use it in the future. I may just do the bottom and this is slick!!

Cheers, my friend…........................Jim


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Glad you can use it Jim.


----------



## moonbeam (Jul 30, 2016)

stefang said:


> *Lining Your Jewelry Box With Felt - Tutorial*
> 
> I had finished my wife's jewelry box with the exception of putting in the felt lining. I've never done this before and I wasn't looking forward to it, but now it's done and since I'm pleased with the result, I thought it might be helpful to others in my situation to relate my experience and hopefully help someone out. There are folks out there who I'm sure are a lot better at this than me, but I haven't seen any posts on this, so here goes. Below is a photo of the finished job.
> 
> ...


Very helpful!!!

Consider buying 1 or 2 "for sale" signs from hardware store to wrap the felt around-worked great for me - easy to cut and stiff.


----------

